# Can GHRP/GHRH overcome muscle loss with DNP ??



## icecube789 (Mar 29, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]As title says.
Im not enhanced and my test levels are naturally high. Will GHRP/GHRH offset the potential muscle loss with dnp.

Goal: absolutely shredded w/ no hormones [/FONT]


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 29, 2012)

Apparently DNP is not catabolic so you have nothing to worry about. But no, the peps won't spare your muscles. Only gear will do that, generally speaking.


----------



## moresize (Mar 30, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Apparently DNP is not catabolic so you have nothing to worry about. But no, the peps won't spare your muscles. Only gear will do that, generally speaking.




This is going to sound bad but if you did not know this about DNP..maybe you should not be using it...DNP can be scary stuff.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 30, 2012)

^^ True that. 

It fucked me up even at 200mg. I was doing everything correctly. IMO it's not anywhere worth the sides. I'd rather do extra cardio. And if you knew me, you would know how much I hate cardio .


----------



## parsifal09 (Apr 4, 2012)

I gotta post on dnp

I was on dnp a lil over 3 weeks

i got every side associated with dnp, but so far nothing positive

i put on water weight, my skin looks awful right now, it just does not seem to have done anything for me ecept make me look worse


i cant describe how my skin looks now, im not that worried,as i got off 2 days ago,and i expect this to dry pale deathly look to go away, but i look awful right now

i know the dnp was real. i got the dark yellow urine, crazy sweats,out of breath constantly, dry throat,etc etc

i got everything

but i dont look 1 bit better. i dont even seem to have lost weight


maybe theres like 30 lbs of water weight about to drop,but i seriously doubt it


ugh, i feel like i wasted 3 weeks,because it made so tired i could barely do anything


i know the dnp was legit, i cant be the only one whos had these results???


i think i put on a few lbs actually. its crazy, because i sweat like  crazy, never sweat this much in my life, and didnt lose anything

i didnt even lose any water weight since coming off?????????


there has to be an explanation for this, because im pretty pissed.   i dont think ive ever looked worse in my life


are there any experts out there that can explain or try to explain why i seem to have gotten no results, in fact i look worse!!!!!!!!


there has to be an explanation. my diet was far from great, but was actually better while on dnp,i reduced calories


and again,my skin looks awful right now


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 4, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> I gotta post on dnp
> 
> I was on dnp a lil over 3 weeks
> 
> ...



I wonder who's DNP you used. Wonder if it came in a bag that you were supposed to divided in 20 lines lol.


----------



## parsifal09 (Apr 4, 2012)

no,wasnt that


and the dnp i received has to be legit,i received every bad side associated with it


pars


----------

